# Ferguson Officer Darren Wilson had Orbital Floor Fracture from The Gentle Giant



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Nothing but the link here,you should know where I stand on the isue

BREAKING REPORT: Officer Darren Wilson Suffered ?Orbital Blowout Fracture to Eye Socket? During Mike Brown Attack | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

When you click previous page,you see the "Isis Here" in Fergie


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Nothing but the link here,you should know where I stand on the isue
> 
> BREAKING REPORT: Officer Darren Wilson Suffered ?Orbital Blowout Fracture to Eye Socket? During Mike Brown Attack | The Gateway Pundit


Eric Holder? Barry Sorento? Al, Jessie, NBF and NOI leaders; where do you all stand on this?

Protesters, do any of you feel like you have been used?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This is a Rhetorical Question more than anything because we know the answer...What makes these Evil Black People work so hard to fabricate BS about White Racism? This whole Ferguson thing is turning out to be a made up pile of horse shit.

We know Money and Power play huge roles in why the likes of holder, sharpton, jackson, etc continue to make up lies about whites committing racial incidents. Their goal is to rile up the low information black population who has been controlled by Uncle Sugar for generations. BECAUSE THEY CAN!

One of my buddy's explained the nature of government entitled black people to me a long time ago...He calls it the Black People Crawfish Syndrome. If you've ever seen a bunch of Crawfish in a bucket before a Crawfish Boil you'll understand...if any of the crawfish attempt to crawl out of the bucket to reach safety, the others in the bucket pull them back down to face their doom together. 

The ones who do leave the "bucket" and make something of themselves are called Uncle Tom's or worse. It's a sad sad thing.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I doubt seriously any of the protesters feel used, they don't care about Mike-Mike as much as they care about a few free 5ths of liquor, a pair of Nike Air Jordans and a 70 in flatscreen TV or some new rims for their lowrider, and this was the excuse they needed to go "shopping".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> I doubt seriously any of the protesters feel used, they don't care about Mike-Mike as much as they care about a few free 5ths of liquor, a pair of Nike Air Jordans and a 70 in flatscreen TV or some new rims for their lowrider, and this was the excuse they needed to go "shopping".


I'm not talking about the looters but the well-meaning protesters who believe they are marching for justice. Those who reacted in a kneejerk manner, believing the copsimply took the opportunity to plant some poor, helpless urban youth, as they say.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think these people should spend less time trying to find things to divide us and more time I don't know trying to improve the economy? Is that still Bush's fault though isn't it?

They seem to be working very hard to divide the nation and support the hardly working. If they worked as hard to improve the lives of these people and get them working. Idk?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

There is a very large population in this country of many races who will never capitulate. Black and white is chief among them. It will not ever cease, long after Sharpton and Jackson, they already groomed their replacements. What will settle it down is the big boom that will come. I doubt there are 50k survivors in NY after 2 days of mass looting and chaos. Same for Miami LA and Chi town. 20 million blacks will kill themselves and get some help in getting killed and things will all of a sudden be different.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't know why I didn't see it before. Mike Brown pulled the officers gun and shot himself. Why else would he desperately grasp for a police mans gun. It must be related to his mental issues caused by all of that cheap tobacco. So this must be big tobaccos fault.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bad set of circumstance anytime some one losses their life. As more evidence and reports comes out, it seams its more likely that if I were that officer I don't think I would be able to do something different and have a reasonable expectation of survival. The number one thing a police officer wants to do when he starts the shift is to be able to punch out and go home alive and well. When the facts come out completely, we should know what occurred. Its just seams like Travon Martin, Obama's Harvard Professor friend, The Duke lacrosse team, Tawana Brawley, and so on. I doubt this is a case like James Byrd Jr. But this is why a grand jury has connived, autopsy preformed, perhaps a coroner's inquest or trial. Protest all you want but the looting and burning has nothing to do with justice or rights. Its to make a sorry butt excuse for criminal behavior that liberals/progressives will agree with.


----------

